# The new store opened today



## JBroida (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry for being MIA lately... its been a lot of work getting the store up and running. Today, we were finally able to open the new store. It was crazy busy, so this is the first change i've had all day to post pics... hope you guys enjoy it. After this, the next few days will be focused on e-mail catch-up (just a few hundred to catch up on  )...


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks really great, congrats again & all the best in the new place!

Stefan


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 12, 2014)

It's so big!
Congrats Jon & Sara!


----------



## zoze (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats. It looks very neat and inviting. 
Good luck for you guys.


----------



## erikz (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice. Good to see something completely different and inviting!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Think you guys really nailed it with this spot!
Someday I'll be out your way, hopefully not on a Thursday though...
Cheers and congrats!


----------



## 77kath (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow! Good luck.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks great, Jon. Best of luck in the new location.


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks nice! Good job on picking a sexy storefront.


----------



## Bitter (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, It seems really bigger than previous place, congratulation !


----------



## Yamabushi (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 12, 2014)

That looks amazing. Nice work, and congrats on the location upgrade. 

k.


----------



## unkajonet (Apr 12, 2014)

Congratulations, bro!


----------



## ramenlegend (Apr 12, 2014)

congrats!!! the place looks amazing.


----------



## jaybett (Apr 12, 2014)

The hard work paid off. The store looks really nice. Congratulations!

Jay


----------



## Ucmd (Apr 12, 2014)

Can't wait to visit. Looks great


----------



## Slypig5000 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow these really looks awesome


----------



## mkriggen (Apr 12, 2014)

Very elegant Jon, but it needs a cat (big fat fluffy one)


Be well,
Mikey


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks great, niced relaxed look but professional at the same time:doublethumbsup:


----------



## MowgFace (Apr 12, 2014)

+1 to the store cat!

Looks great Jon! I cant wait to visit.

Mowgs


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks really nice, clean lines. A bit hard acoustically I'm guessing, I wonder if you will need some acoustical panels, or do you plan on adding some rugs later?


----------



## cclin (Apr 12, 2014)

Great looking shop, Congratulations! Does store location has private parking lot or street parking only??


----------



## Erilyn75 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow that's gorgeous, Congrats!!


----------



## JBroida (Apr 12, 2014)

cclin said:


> Great looking shop, Congratulations! Does store location has private parking lot or street parking only??



we have some parking in the lot behind and a ton of street parking


----------



## JBroida (Apr 12, 2014)

Bill13 said:


> Looks really nice, clean lines. A bit hard acoustically I'm guessing, I wonder if you will need some acoustical panels, or do you plan on adding some rugs later?



its really not that bad inside sound-wise


----------



## gavination (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks great! Congrats! Can't wait to see the new digs!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 13, 2014)

It looks awesome.

Congrats, Broida family!


----------



## jgraeff (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome looks great! Bigger means more room for inventory and knives haha! 

Good luck Jon take care!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 13, 2014)

Good thing you have the little stools. If you had comfortable arm chairs, some guys here would come and never leave again 

Stefan


----------



## gavination (Apr 13, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> Good thing you have the little stools. If you had comfortable arm chairs, some guys here would come and never leave again
> 
> Stefan



I think some people already do that Stefan.


----------



## pete84 (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats!! I'll be visiting soon!


----------



## mametaro (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks great Sara and Jon! Can't wait to get my butt in there.


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats Jon! It looks amazing. Very classy!


----------



## mpukas (Apr 14, 2014)

Looks great Jon. Can't wait to see it in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## jared08 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow wish you had a store on the east coast! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Fran Rendina (Apr 14, 2014)

Good luck , just beautiful


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 15, 2014)

Congratulations! Couldn't happen to a better guy.


----------



## Krakorak (Apr 15, 2014)

I wish you had your store in Prague:biggrin:! Or at least somewhere else in Europe...


----------



## erikz (Apr 15, 2014)

Agree krakorak!


----------



## bear1889 (Apr 16, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## keegan (May 3, 2014)

Stopped by yesterday. Congrats on the new space, its awesome!


----------

